# double barrel girls name



## groovyjem

hi all :flower: we found out yesterday we are expecting a little girl and trying to think of some names ... am liking the idea of double barrel name and was just wondering if you had any other suggestions of names ? 

i like ellie-may and ella-rose but would love to hear any other suggestions.

thank you xx


----------



## cupcake0406

Lovely :) Lilia-rae is nice as well xxx


----------



## Piper84

As long as you don't mind people automatically shortening it all the time!


----------



## SamsMum

Ella-Rose is lovely. Agree with the above, make sure you go with your favourite part of the name first as she will almost certainly be called only that name the majority of the time. xxx


----------



## Sparklesx

We found out few days ago we were having a little girl. Weirdly we have picked Ella-Rose and Ellie-Mae. ..... Haha  x


----------



## sharnahw

I'm naming my little girl Lily-Rose xx


----------



## groovyjem

thank you all for replies :) some lovely suggestions

been saying the names out loud all morning and possible abbreviation of the names lol people must think ive gone crazy :haha: xx


----------



## jtj1054

Ella rose is nice :) our daughters middle name will be Elle-Louise. Side note: have you ever seen the Beverly hillbillies? Lol American show but one of the characters name is Ellie-may. Look up YouTube clips if you haven't a clue as to what I'm talking about ;)


----------



## groovyjem

jtj1054 said:


> Ella rose is nice :) our daughters middle name will be Elle-Louise. Side note: have you ever seen the Beverly hillbillies? Lol American show but one of the characters name is Ellie-may. Look up YouTube clips if you haven't a clue as to what I'm talking about ;)

just watched a clip on you tube about her popping buttons lol as id never heard it before and was chuckling to myself xx


----------



## Lucy139

My niece is Aimee-jade :)
My other niece is Ella Megan ( not double barrelled) but Ella-rose is lovely x


----------



## torch2010

My girls middle names are Lily-May and Jacqueline-Rose


----------



## kellyrae

My little girl is Maisie-Rae


----------



## groovyjem

playing with the 2 names i mentioned before do you ladies think ellie-rose right ?? xx


----------



## kellyrae

groovyjem said:


> playing with the 2 names i mentioned before do you ladies think ellie-rose right ?? xx

Thats a lovely name :)


----------



## groovyjem

thank you all 

hubby just come home and reminded me we already have a ellie on his side of family ... so back to the drawing board lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

Ella-May
Lily-Rose
Lily-May
Gracie-May
Summer-Louise
Evie-May
Aimee-Leigh
Lexi-Rose
Anna-Kay
Isla-Rose
Ruby-May
Lola-Rose
Ruby-Rae
Lucy-Jane
Evie-Lynn


----------



## sharnahw

torch2010 said:


> My girls middle names are Lily-May and Jacqueline-Rose

haha and I'm calling my baby lily rose :) popular names and beautiful too xx


----------

